# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  CKD - Tự chế dụng cụ thử (test) cổng LPT

## CKD

Nhiều bạn tự chế CNC, chọn kiểu kết nối bằng cổng LPT. Nhiều khi thấy mất hứng & bực bội vì tới phút cuối thì... không chạy được mà không biết tại sao!?.
------- Hỳ hục, lắp, ráp, cắt, hàn... cài Mach3, cắm vào máy tính v.v... xong cuối cùng thì Mach3 chạy mà motor thì đứng im. Không biết tại sao.. làm sao kiểm tra? Tại driver mình lắp sai v.v... 1001 lý do có thể xảy ra.

CKD xin giới thiệu một dụng cụ rất đơn giản, nhưng lại rất hữu ích cho những tình huống như trên. Khi gặp tình huống trên chỉ cần cắm thiết bị vào, chạy Mach3, nhìn vào dụng cụ là biết Mach3 có làm việc, LPT có hoạt động bình thường hay không?.. Mấy câu hỏi nhỏ mà ta rất khó chịu như tình huống trên có thể được giải đáp ngay tức thì.

Xem cái hình trước đã


Đây chỉ đơn giản là mấy cái LED, dùng để test xem các đường output có xuất ra tín hiệu hay không. Nếu Mach3 thay đổi trạng thái các trục, các ngỏ output thì LED tương ứng sẽ sáng hoặc tối... Hehe vậy là biết được LPT vẫn làm việc, Mach3 vẫn control được LPT.



Sơ đồ của nó đây




Tham khảo thêm mấy bạn tây ở đây:
http://www.epanorama.net/phpBB3/view...php?f=4&t=1943
http://www.epanorama.net/circuits/lptpower.html
http://wndlpt.sourceforge.net/lpt/
http://www.elitesecurity.org/t407965-0

----------

cnclaivung, josphamduy, namrex, trongngabt

----------


## namrex

Cho em hỏi xíu, nếu sử dụng cổng USB thay cho LTP thì có hiệu quả hơn không ạ? em thấy đa số BOB đều dùng LTP để kết nối.

----------


## CKD

Ít người dùng vì khi giao tiếp USB phải dùng thiết bị chuyên dùng tương thích với Mach3 (Mach3 support) thì mới hoạt động được.
Nhưng những thiết bị này thông thường thì đắt >100USD nên hạn chế người dùng. Ngoài ra các máy CNC dùng LPT lại tương thích bới nhiều software khác ngoài Mach3 như EMC2, TurboCNC, CNCPro, KCam, EZ-CNC, nên được nhiều người sử dụng hơn. Chính vì vậy mà thông dụng hơn  :Wink:

----------

namrex

----------


## LEDUC

> Cho em hỏi xíu, nếu sử dụng cổng USB thay cho LTP thì có hiệu quả hơn không ạ? em thấy đa số BOB đều dùng LTP để kết nối.


Dùng cổng USB thay thế thì hiệu quả hơn . Nhưng đa phần các phần mềm đang chạy nó chỉ hỗ trợ cổng LPT nên BOB đa số là dùng LPT .

----------

namrex

----------

